
IAB CEO Randall Rothenberg on Ad Blocking, Viewability, Fraud - jeo1234
http://www.wsj.com/articles/iab-ceo-randall-rothenberg-on-ad-blocking-viewability-fraud-1442836801
======
molecule
_> ... a bunch of browser makers are more concerned with competing with each
other than helping consumers._

"... a bunch of _advertisers_ are more concerned with competing with each
other than helping consumers."

------
tmuir
This guy would be fired if he were objective. Of course he sees his opposition
as unethical.

